# Best player potential wise?



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

who do u think has the best potential on our team?

I would have to say Gerald Green even over guys like Al Jefferson i truly believe Green has chance to become something special.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Those two whom you named are the two I think have the physical ability to have the best NBA careers, along with Corey Brewer

Brewer has so far to go offensively, it doesn't seem realistic to assume he'll become a great ball-handler and scorer. Gerald Green is far, far better in those areas than Brewer. That said, Brewer plays with the intangibles (and the defensive tangibles, for that matter) that Green shows no understanding of whatsoever. They are both terrific athletes, even by NBA swingman standards. One thing that worries me about Green is that he is in his third season and the complaints about him are the same as they've always been: that he isn't learning quickly. Considering his only real problems are mental, that's a big issue. So maybe I give Brewer the edge on potential, even though you could say he has farther to go.

Jefferson is just scary-good. He is better right now than I thought he would ever be when he was coming into the league. He's very impressive, and if he learns to make good reads passing out of double teams and to defend better, he'll be an absolute monster, an ideal post player.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Jefferson is almost a guarenteed all-star if he keeps working on his game so its hard to look beyond him.

Foye/Brewer have an outside chance at developing into that level of player aswell

Also telfair, while nothing spectacular at the moment... when talking about "potential" he should be right up there


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

The reason I wouldn't mention Telfair is that at some point, potential becomes unrealized potential (See: laundry list of guys from Kandi to DerMarr Johnson to Eddy Curry to Kwame Brown). Yes, he is still young, and yes, he still has time to keep improving. But his three primary weaknesses in my opinion have been his height, his bad instincts regarding when to shoot or pass, and his poor jumpshot.

He isn't going to grow three or four inches.

His jumper has always been a flaw, and while he's improved in this, his fourth season, he's still well below 43%.

As for his decision-making, it has steadily improved. It's still not great, but it is good. 

I don't want to say time has run out, or even that time is running out, on such a young man. But I'd put it this way: time is running. I'm sure he knows that this is a very important year for him in determining whether he's paid on his next deal as an NBA starter, an NBA contributor or PG insurance.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

oh i completely agree, but from a purely potential stand point... regardless of how likely he is to fulfill it (much like green), he has to be up there


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Jefferson and Brewer. Jefferson is granted his opportunity to be a leader after the departure of KG. He is expected to play big than he used to in his Boston times. He is putting up nice numbers so far minus the assists, of course. Brewer is an excellent rebounder for players his size, mostly his strength. He may not be the offensive player but his defense should bring up a notch for this young team.

It's too early to tell whether Telfair actually has potential but he is proving that he's not giving up on himself and declaring himself a bust.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

This question depresses me because, realistically, we don't have much potential on this team once you get past Jefferson. Brewer has looked good defensively and rebounding, but his offense is so bad that even if he improves that dramatically his ceilings probably Tayshaun Prince level player. No one else has done enough to warrant mentioning, not McCants, Green, Foye or anyone else. We need draft picks who have potential.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

If Al Jefferson is a perennial all-star, though--something entirely possible--what's wrong with Corey Brewer being Tayshaun Prince-level? Especially if/when you have complementary legit options in Foye and McCants. Of course, it would be nice to get another higher-talent guy, but this draft seems like it will shape up to be a good one for that. If we add a second star and surround those two with good complementary players--which I think the aforementioned young guys can be--we're not off to too bad a new start.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

In terms of potential I don't think Foye or McCants are starter quality. if Brewer becomes Prince (which might or might not happen), then that's 1 star and 1 slightly above average player. That's not good enough to be a playoff team, let alone a contender. I mean, look at the recent KG teams. KG (star), Ricky Davis (slightly above average starter) and a bunch of so-so players and we weren't that good. What we're talking about right now is a poor man's version of those teams.


I just think that this team is going to look a lot different if/when we become relevant again.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Foye is definately going to be an above average starter in the NBA... at least.

Mccants is so inconcsistent its hard to tell where hes gonna end up


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

with green, travis outlaw rules apply. I doubt teams have worked with green as well as the blazers worked with outlaw. Outlaw didn't know a damn thing when he got to portland and he learned slow. Green will be on some other roster next year and will likely bounce around unless he gets the individual attention Outlaw got.
buckner, doleac,green, jaric,madsen,ratliff,richard, and walker are all likely not in the t-wolves long term rebuilding plans.I wouldnt be shocked if a few others joined that list. Brewer's field goal shooting percentage is horrible. beyond rookie bad. and its not like he left college early. you take a wait and see approach with him.
Foye and McCants are both probably long term fixtures. Jefferson has all star ability. But we are talking at least 8 guys that aren't a part of this core team going forward. If they cant trade guys like walker eventually, then they will work out a buyout.
Focus on the draft and free agent... because this extreme team makeover is far from over.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> Jefferson is almost a guarenteed all-star if he keeps working on his game so its hard to look beyond him.
> 
> Foye/Brewer have an outside chance at developing into that level of player aswell
> 
> Also telfair, while nothing spectacular at the moment... when talking about "potential" he should be right up there


The Wolves are Telfair's what, 5th team already? I think we're past the point of thinking he still has potential.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

3rd team. He has potential for sure but it seems unlikely he'll reach it. Like a lot of players I think he's been told from an early age that he's perfect and doesn't need to work at his game. The fact that he's barely improved at all in 3 years tells me that he thinks he's already good enough. Sadly he'll probably be bumped to 3rd string PG here next year.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Mateo said:


> In terms of potential I don't think Foye or McCants are starter quality. if Brewer becomes Prince (which might or might not happen), then that's 1 star and 1 slightly above average player. That's not good enough to be a playoff team, let alone a contender. I mean, look at the recent KG teams. KG (star), Ricky Davis (slightly above average starter) and a bunch of so-so players and we weren't that good. What we're talking about right now is a poor man's version of those teams.
> 
> I just think that this team is going to look a lot different if/when we become relevant again.


I agree that there is still talent to be added. I do think Foye and McCants hover around starter quality, though. The problem is, I think they're both better suited to a sixth man role, Foye because I think he's a matchup problem (not to our advantage) against good PG and good SGs (but likely more than fine against second teamers), and McCants mostly just because I don't trust him--I'd rather ride him when he's hot and ignore him otherwise. But I do think he could average 14-15 ppg eventually in that role. 

Anyway, you can't have two sixth men. I don't think. I'm no mathematician.

I'm hopeful that Theo's contract becomes a good player (via trade, as I don't trust our ability to lure free agents), and that our pick ends up a good one. That's theoretically two more pieces.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

garnett said:


> The Wolves are Telfair's what, 5th team already? I think we're past the point of thinking he still has potential.


really? 22 years old and now playing well (27/11 the other night) and he has NO potential?

ok


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I say Gerald Green.


----------

